# Connecting two GV numbers to one cell phone.



## salimundo (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a way to have two different google voice accounts tied to the same phone? I currently have a google voice number tied to my cellphone that I use for my personal voicemail. Now I also want to have a different gv account that is for a side business that can forward to my cell when I am working. I would like to be able to have them both forward to my cell but from what I can tell I have to turn one off when the other one on. Is it possible?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could set one up as a VoIP line on your cellphone. Saw it while googling around a while ago.


----------

